# Travel Talk > Travel News >  City Walk orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

The universal city walk in orlando opened in 1999 as one part of the expansion that transformed Universal Studios Florida into today's Universal Orlando Resort. It was built over the former Universal Studios parking lot and entrance. Guests arriving at the resort park in one of two multi-story parking structures, then travel via covered moving sidewalks over Universal Boulevard into City Walk. From there, guests can proceed into either of the theme parks, Universal Studios Florida or Islands of Adventure.
universal city walk is the name given to the entertainment and retail districts located adjacent to the theme parks of universal parks and resorts. Originating as an expansion of universals First Park Universal Studios Hollywood, City Walk serves as an entrance plaza from the parking lots to the theme parks. City walk Hollywood and city walk orlando do have some common tenants but their architecture styles are very different. Spend an unforgettable night on the town at universal city walk, orlandos hottest spot for night life, dg and entertainment. City walk is a colourful venue with live music, shopping and movies.

----------


## tranzysmitha

universal city walk Orlando hotel is located is prime location and   in this hotels multy -story parking structures , entertainment . here Spend an unforgettable night on the town at universal city walk.

----------


## sumrcol

I did not ever got a chance to stay here. I wish to be here at least once.

----------


## ThomasSampson

thank you for share this information.

----------


## hangraolytam

This is a great city for your holiday and a stay at each holiday to go here. It can be said City Walk Hotel Orlando is a reasonable place for guests and in Orlando there are hot girls

----------


## davidsmith36

universal city walk is the name given to the entertainment and retail districts located adjacent to the theme parks of universal parks and resorts. 
This is the greate city for holidays purpose.

----------


## JimmieAllman

Thanks you a lot for that)

----------


## jamesthomas

wow, thanks for information

----------


## Ameliajhonson

Vietnam is a beautiful country to visit. Anyone can visit in very cheap packages. Its a nice country I had visited. Iceland is a strangely beautiful location. The island's breath-taking scenery is breath-taking. The majority of the country is a lunar landscape with craters, vivid green moss, towering glaciers, volcanoes, hot springs, Northern lights and lava fields.

----------

